# Eating while bow hunting



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what foods are best to eat while bow hunting, whether waiting in a blind or sitting in a tree stand what is best to eat while hunting to keep smell down and at a minimum?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Laffy Taffy's!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't eat at all. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know what I had the other day that wasn't half bad was one of the Powerbar chewy energy line.... just a granola bar with whatever crap is in the Powerbar and some strawberries. Good stuff... I also eat the Snickers Marathon energy bars but they're coated in chocolate, so they tend to get messy. I also eat some sort of little trail mix stuff, maybe a few peanuts... but I don't do dried fruit... that stuff grosses me out. I always have to be eating something or I just get real weak, shaky and light headed. 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Baconator value meal with a large diet frosty......


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Baconator value meal with a large diet frosty......


Are you kidding me?? You're a skinny little dude.... is that one Wendy's meal per week or something? :lol:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

kippered snacks...they don't smell at all.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't you love the people who go to all the trouble to use scent control and such and start the day with bacon. I can even smell it a mile away. I always carry around some p.b.&j., granola bars, and trail mix.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I eat energy bars, Snickers, and Jolly Ranchers while hiking. Since I don't sit much in blinds much, I can't help you much on what to eat there. A person's mouth emits more smell than any/all other body parts combined. Keep your mouth closed when the deer/elk are close. 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I eat energy bars, Snickers, and Jolly Ranchers while hiking. Since I don't sit much in blinds much, I can't help you much on what to eat there. *A person's mouth emits more smell than any/all other body parts combined.* Keep your mouth closed when the deer/elk are close. 8)


uhhhhhhhhhhhh? almost any other body part???


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

You know as they say - burp and taste dont fart and waste it! Two years ago on Manti I literally puked because some farted and wasted it. Sickest thing that has ever happened to me. I going to brush my teeth......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fruit and coffee. 

I put coffee in my water badder in the mornings.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> Fruit and coffee.
> 
> I put coffee in my water badder in the mornings.


That sounds like a perfect combonation for the early morning squirts, almost as bad as coffee and Skoal for breakfast.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Baconator value meal with a large diet frosty......
> ...


well sometimes I substitute tater tots for the french fries and keep them in my cargo pocket for later...and that's also while I'm hunting wolverines with a freakin' 12 gauge...but besides that it's a one-sitting meal 

for all of you who aren't fluent in "[email protected]"...I usually eat a crap load of Clif Bars when I'm out hunting...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Kill two birds with one stone- eat beans, make a call. We all know what beans do...buck snorts!


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I love Probars for about any outdoor activity. They give me lots of energy and are good for you. If you took your basic granola bar, started over and added crack, you might get a Probar. They are a bit pricey though. I eat tootsie rolls and caramels too. I know they probably smell, but it's a tradition thing. Been doing it since I was a kid.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I like to eat jerky when I hunt. Many times it is made from an animal from that mountian. I don't sit still too much though. When I do, I might munch a pine bow to cover my jerky breath


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

start a fire a roast a few dogs!


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

I carry cans of slimfast with me. They don't add too much weight and go down fast. The empties weigh almost nothing.

As far as breath goes, I chew gum almost the whole time I'm out there. At least my breath doesn't drive me crazy.

Dave


----------

